# My early season went like this...(pics)



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Filming for "Border Patrol II" with the Border Patrol crew up north.


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

SLAUGHTERFEST, nice


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Great pics. Throw a couple video clips up for us. :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Simply awesome pics!! Thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry bout the lousy hunts, hopefully next year turns out better for you :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Awesome - thats some straight up grindage!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahh thats nothing! :lol:

nice work I would like to see the video's!

:beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


>


Tell me that dog wasn't retrieving honks!

Nice to see some Sota grindage!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Man, that third pic is unreal! Talk about an impact shot.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Tell me that dog wasn't retrieving honks!


That there is a lap dog. He brings her as much as I'll let him. I dont mind when we're in the layouts cause she just lays inside with him.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What kind of dog is it? Brody he could prolly do better then yours. JK Im really excited to see how he does!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Throw a couple video clips up for us. :beer:


Might be able to dig up a couple still shots from the footage. Let me see.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

cut corn Im jealous, you boys really stacked 'em up


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Can I hunt with you??????????????? :beer: dd:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Got'em


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me that dog wasn't retrieving honks!
> ...


Seems kind of weird to me  I grew up in Plymouth, I always wanted to try grinding honks out a little west. I had friends who hunted corcoran and delano areas but I was always locked up with hockey back then. Looks like fun!

P&Y, you will see soon enough.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

HAHA sounds good. If I can get out on thursday and find a field we should be money.

Sweet pics keep them coming!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

How hard was it to cover up the blinds in a silaged corn field? Ive got many around my area, and by the way it loooks, its gonna be damn tough to Get Down n Cover Up...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

mshutt said:


> How hard was it to cover up the blinds in a silaged corn field? Ive got many around my area, and by the way it loooks, its gonna be damn tough to Get Down n Cover Up...


It can be done. Some feilds are more difficult than others. The one's I've hunted so far have been fairly easy though cause they had some dead weeds and stuff. In the barrest of silage feilds I like to dig in a few inches and then pull stalks from the feild and put them in upside down to match the "black" color of the field.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats what we have been doing in turned over wheat fields also. Dig about 6 inches down, it really drops the profile of the blind down!

mud the crap out of your blind and hope they don't see it! It seems to help if you put deeks around you..


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

NICE PICS!!! i see a few Bands on the top 3! nice work fella's.

the dog is a britney spaniel its a smaller spaniel but it can be used for waterfowl hunting. all spaniels can be. infact the american water spaniels is right up there with reitrievers and labs except for they are a little bit smaller and get colder easier because they can not pack the weight on and their coats are not like the labs or retrievers.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Who took the pictures? They are really nice


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hard to believe you guys get so many geese in the corn in Sept. Right on, nice work.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

All the pics in the corn are sweet corn accept for one picture taken in combined feild corn. All the sweet corn from that feild is used for the MN State Fair so you know it's good :wink:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

USSapper said:


> Who took the pictures? They are really nice


Ben Cade is his name. He's the one shaking my hand in this picture. He met me on this hunt as a client and now he's on the Guide Staff. Guess the cats outa the bag now.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I've seen those pics on a few different sites now, must be pretty proud he can kill geese in Sept.........


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Those action pics are awsome, great job on the carnage!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Border Patrol II nice! The Keller's are great guys. Good to see some sota grinding.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yeah, really great action pics. Impressive. Was he using a digital camera? Any special setting?

:beer:


----------

